# Acetaminophen in Pet Food!!



## HavFan (May 8, 2007)

I just saw this, what next?! Can we ever trust commercial food again? Acetaminophen in pet food. :frusty:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well why in the world wouldnt they name the brand they found it in??? :frusty: Yikes, that is dangerous. With Logan sick this week, it makes me wonder about what he is eating. 
Laurie


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I'm convinced that's why Quincy is dying of liver*

cancer...we never really worried about his food.

That's my next step before I get the dog is researching dog food.

so far I've learned that *human grade *dog food is key because a lot of the C#@& they allow in dog food is unbelievable.

The big recall involved gluton.

One of the breeder's I like feeds Nature's Variety dog food [a raw diet].

Trish


----------

